# Heads up: TiVo's running older software



## Doug Brott

Folks,

This is a heads up .. I'm not sure what the most recent code levels are for the TiVos, but if you are running older versions (perhaps forcing the TiVo to remain at a lower revision than is currently available), then you need to be aware of changes that are taking place.

Soon the GUIDE data format will be modified to the point that old software will not be able to properly understand it. As a result, those systems that have not received a recent software update may no longer work properly.


----------



## inkahauts

Doug Brott said:


> Folks,
> 
> This is a heads up .. I'm not sure what the most recent code levels are for the TiVos, but if you are running older versions (perhaps forcing the TiVo to remain at a lower revision than is currently available), then you need to be aware of changes that are taking place.
> 
> Soon the GUIDE data format will be modified to the point that old software will not be able to properly understand it. As a result, those systems that have not received a recent software update may no longer work properly.


Doug, any word on what these Guide data changes entail? Will it give us more info or something, or is it simply on their end to make things work better, but we won't actually see any difference?


----------



## Jhon69

Hopefully give us First Air Date with more information.I still haven't got 6.4a still running 6.3f on my HR10-250.Would be cool to get other Tivo features.


----------



## andunn27

So is this a new software update? I know for a fact that I do not have 6.4a (the newest I believe) on my Tivo.


----------



## Jhon69

andunn27 said:


> So is this a new software update? I know for a fact that I do not have 6.4a (the newest I believe) on my Tivo.


All Doug said was a guide improvement.I'm the one that hopes it's a software update.:sure:


----------



## Doug Brott

Jhon69 said:


> All Doug said was a guide improvement.I'm the one that hopes it's a software update.:sure:


Actually it's a format change .. as in some data fields are different sizes. Here are some of the things that might happen if you continue on the old software:


Repeats may record even if you set it to First Run
Showcases will not record
Season passes may not record at all (deleting and adding back may help)

The changes are rolling out over the next couple of months so you may continue to have problems.

This only affects folks running "old" software. If you are up-to-date then this should not be a problem.


----------



## texasbrit

I had posted about this in this thread http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=138323 also.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Another FYI, you must have a phone line connected to get this update.


----------



## Grentz

Guess I will have to break out the phone line. The Tivo I am running right now still has an older release.


----------



## Jhon69

Doug Brott said:


> Actually it's a format change .. as in some data fields are different sizes. Here are some of the things that might happen if you continue on the old software:
> 
> 
> Repeats may record even if you set it to First Run
> Showcases will not record
> Season passes may not record at all (deleting and adding back may help)
> 
> The changes are rolling out over the next couple of months so you may continue to have problems.
> 
> This only affects folks running "old" software. If you are up-to-date then this should not be a problem.


Doug: Is there anyway we will be able to see if we have received this change?.What should we be looking for to know?.


----------



## Jhon69

Grentz said:


> Guess I will have to break out the phone line. The Tivo I am running right now still has an older release.


What would be the reason not to have the DirecTivo phone line active?.

I've had my HR10-250 phone active since my activation date.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Jhon69 said:


> Doug: Is there anyway we will be able to see if we have received this change?.What should we be looking for to know?.


Check to see if you are running version 6.4a or higher. I apologize, it's been a long time since I used a Tivo, but it's in System Information or something like that.


----------



## Jhon69

Stuart Sweet said:


> Check to see if you are running version 6.4a or higher. I apologize, it's been a long time since I used a Tivo, but it's in System Information or something like that.


No need to apologize you didn't forget that's where it's at.:sure:

Nope still on 6.3f.But I've only had it active for alittle over a week.


----------



## litzdog911

Jhon69 said:


> No need to apologize you didn't forget that's where it's at.:sure:
> 
> Nope still on 6.3f.But I've only had it active for alittle over a week.


If your Tivo is connected to a phone line then it should soon update to v6.4a.


----------



## dhhaines

Does anyone know if this will make my Hughes GXCEBOT unusable? This receiver has been solid as a rock for years in my home office and I'd hate to have to replace it.

As far as I know this hasn't been updated for years now.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yes, eventually this will lead to problems with that receiver, because the guide data is being changed in a way that will require an update.


----------



## dhhaines

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yes, eventually this will lead to problems with that receiver, because the guide data is being changed in a way that will require an update.


 Bummer... I really don't think the new receivers are as reliable as this one has been.


----------



## KSbugeater

I call BS on this! I still have my HR10-250 on 3.1.5f because I have heard of LOTS of hard disk problems caused by newer versions using different sectors of the disk and then you lose the whole machine. I have 570 GB of old shows on here that I don't want to lose, yet I don't want my DVR functions to be unreliable here. What is wrong with the guide data status quo? What benefit is there to me that will offset the possible threat of losing my recordings?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I understand your issue. However, this comes straight from DIRECTV:

Tribune Media Service, the processing house for pretty much all data, has to increase the field size of the key identifier for programs. 

Older software won't be able to handle the new guide data. 

KSbugeater, I understand why you're not upgrading but honestly that's the only way you'll be able to continue making new recordings from what I understand.


----------



## Jon J

On one of my SD DirecTiVos I'm running the last version that would display program information on the Now Playing page. I really hate to leave that version.

The nag message is up to about 450 days since a phone call.


----------



## Jhon69

litzdog911 said:


> If your Tivo is connected to a phone line then it should soon update to v6.4a.


Hope so cause i hear I need 6.4a for the DVR Scheduler.

Of course if DirecTV and Tivo want to upgrade us to a mediashare software that's OK too.

litzdog how can you tell when it's(HR10-250) has been upgraded?.Besides seeing a different number in system Info is there something else to look for?.


----------



## adamson

How much longer is complaining about the season pass issue going to help anybody here. Facts are Directv requires the tivo's plugged into a landline telephone and accounts that have mirrored receivers active. These rules may be ignored by you and Directv but they are the rules. Furthermore 6.4a software has been rock solid and no issues. The tivo killing 6.3e was a mystery and some say conspiracy to force us tivo peoples to the lemons from hell. That theory carries some weight for sure. It is like this you want to keep your tivo running until the new one comes take the update and for older receivers (non-updatable) is it not possible to do manual recordings or move on to directv's finest pos. Im sure some of the complainers are also commiting fraud by splitting accounts and are so afraid to have their unit plugged in. I feel no pain for anybody except those who have old equipment that cannot be updated period...that sucks! Moderators should really point these facts out not me but I hold back nothing. Im no fan of Directv but its getting better every day and it will be superior again in the near future. Tivo rocks and I await the day I have HD again.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

upmichigan, I understand your point of view, and thank you for your excellent analysis


----------



## litzdog911

Jhon69 said:


> ....
> litzdog how can you tell when it's(HR10-250) has been upgraded?.Besides seeing a different number in system Info is there something else to look for?.


Obviously you'll see v6.4a as the software version under the "System Information" display. You'll know that the software has been downloaded and is ready to install when you see "Pending Restart" after forcing a daily phone call from the Phones menu.


----------



## Jhon69

litzdog911 said:


> Obviously you'll see v6.4a as the software version under the "System Information" display. You'll know that the software has been downloaded and is ready to install when you see "Pending Restart" after forcing a daily phone call from the Phones menu.


Thank you,appreciate it for I'm new to the HR10-250.Thanks again.


----------



## dhhaines

I wonder if when this happens if Directv would replace my Hughes GXCEBOT with a new SD DVR, since it won't be able to record as designed. I'd hate to have to pay to get a new one, since it still works at this point. I do have the protection plan so I may be able to get one.


----------



## Doug Brott

There shouldn't be any trouble with the update, but if for some reason it is problematic, I'm sure DIRECTV would like to keep you as a customer.


----------



## dhhaines

Doug Brott said:


> There shouldn't be any trouble with the update, but if for some reason it is problematic, I'm sure DIRECTV would like to keep you as a customer.


 Oh it won't be a make or break deal. I'm all in with Directv at this point. I have 2 HR20's, 2 H20's, a Hughes Gold Series(I forget the model #), and an R15 in addition to the GXCEBOT. So I'll still be able to watch TV.


----------



## Jhon69

dhhaines said:


> Oh it won't be a make or break deal. I'm all in with Directv at this point. I have 2 HR20's, 2 H20's, a Hughes Gold Series(I forget the model #), and an R15 in addition to the GXCEBOT. So I'll still be able to watch TV.


Plus with the new HD DirecTivo coming in the last part of 2009 choice is going to be a good thing.


----------



## Grentz

Jhon69 said:


> What would be the reason not to have the DirecTivo phone line active?.
> 
> I've had my HR10-250 phone active since my activation date.


It's at my relatives house and:
-They dont order PPVs
-The receiver is in a location where getting a phone line to it nicely (not running it across the living room floor) would almost be impossible


----------



## Jhon69

Grentz said:


> It's at my relatives house and:
> -They dont order PPVs
> -The receiver is in a location where getting a phone line to it nicely (not running it across the living room floor) would almost be impossible


OK.Sorry,Do you ever have one of those moments when you post something,then wonder why you did?.This is one of mine,again sorry..


----------



## Grentz

No Problem 

and to those having issues dialing, I just found this workaround that worked for me:

http://www.wkforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1831

Looks like they changed some of their initial dialing numbers which throws off some receivers.


----------



## Grentz

Anyone else having trouble getting the update to come? I am still stuck on 6.2 on this DSR704.

I have tried forcing the connect to DVR service call, it dials in just fine, downloads a little bit, applies, then hangs up and it is just the same. No pending reboot or upgrade. I also tried doing a restart but it just restarted and did not do a service update screen.


----------



## Jhon69

Grentz said:


> Anyone else having trouble getting the update to come? I am still stuck on 6.2 on this DSR704.
> 
> I have tried forcing the connect to DVR service call, it dials in just fine, downloads a little bit, applies, then hangs up and it is just the same. No pending reboot or upgrade. I also tried doing a restart but it just restarted and did not do a service update screen.


Still 6.3f here.It's dialing OK and downloading guide info says my next connection is Oct.5th.


----------



## MrDad0330

I have two SD tivos and I broke ties with my land line about 60 days ago. I have Magic Jack but my Tivo's cant dial in on that system. Could i take them over to my neighbors or to work and let them make a call so they could accept the latest download? I thought the software updates were made via the sat? 
Any suggestions


----------



## Matt L

Downloads are done by SAT, but the install is triggered by a phone call. I have no idea how significant the phone # the dial in comes from is to D, but I'd err toward caution.


----------



## MikeW

I've got two SD Tivos that have been hacked to allow MRV and Music/Photos. One acts as a client in the kitchen where I have no RG6 and no way of getting it there. It's going to be a sad day for my son when he can no longer watch his cartoons while eating breakfast.

Hopefully, the DirecTVPC app will work on an underpowered box and I'll be able to do something different in the kitchen. I've tried those LeapFrog (or whatever you call them), but, being so close to the kitchen, the Microwave doesn't get along with it.

It has been a good run, but I understand that this is just the way it has to be.

RIP 6.3x, you've served me well !


----------



## dbronstein

Grentz said:


> Anyone else having trouble getting the update to come? I am still stuck on 6.2 on this DSR704.
> 
> I have tried forcing the connect to DVR service call, it dials in just fine, downloads a little bit, applies, then hangs up and it is just the same. No pending reboot or upgrade. I also tried doing a restart but it just restarted and did not do a service update screen.


Check the end of this thread - http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=129554 There are a few of us who can't get 6.4 to download/install. My box isn't regularly connected to a phone line, but I've made a bunch of successful calls and I can't get 6.4 to install. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Grentz

I wish they just had a force update system in place like on the new Directv receivers.


----------



## harsh

Doug Brott said:


> Repeats may record even if you set it to First Run
> Showcases will not record
> Season passes may not record at all (deleting and adding back may help)


All the features of the HR2x series with none of the benefits.


----------



## Grentz

harsh said:


> All the features of the HR2x series with none of the benefits.


You do just like ripping on the Directv units no matter what dont you!

My HR21 has been rock solid, no missed recordings, no issues.


----------



## dhhaines

harsh said:


> All the features of the HR2x series with none of the benefits.


 Why not just have a Troll as an avatar instead of a basset?


----------



## Jhon69

dhhaines said:


> Why not just have a Troll as an avatar instead of a basset?


No harsh needs an avatar that reads"I Love CE(Charlie Ergen)"!.


----------



## Jhon69

harsh said:


> All the features of the HR2x series with none of the benefits.


I have both.


----------



## Richierich

Well, I have an older version of the software downloaded by DVRUPGRADE with the Update Flag turned off so I can't get any updates unless I send it back to them so they can turn off that flag and get the latest upgrades but then I will lose all of my recordings.

What to do???


----------



## inkahauts

harsh said:


> All the features of the HR2x series with none of the benefits.


How many Directv HR2X's have you actually owned and used? You personally?


----------



## ADent

Are the S1 DTiVos getting an update too? That will be twice this year if we do.

DSR6000 currently at 3.5d.


----------



## BruceS

I don't know whether it applies to this upgrade, but most of the previous upgrades to the Tivo based receivers software have been released to the boxes in a staggered roll out.

This software update may be different and require a phone line to install, but AFIK all previous ones would install with a re-boot of the receiver after System Information shows "Pending Restart".

If you have a receiver upgraded by DVRUPGRADE, as long as you had PTVNet installed as well and have the receiver connected to a network, you should be able to perform the upgrade using the Slicer, which is also available from DVRUPGRADE.


----------



## dmurphy

ADent said:


> Are the S1 DTiVos getting an update too? That will be twice this year if we do.
> 
> DSR6000 currently at 3.5d.


grrr ....

I still have a Hughes GXCEBOT which hasn't dialed in (literally) in many years. The modem went dead a long, long time ago and so it's just been chugging along.

I hate to give it up - it's been with me so long it's like a part of the family. 

... and what's worse is that the GXCEBOT is listed as my "Primary" receiver. Last time I had to replace the Primary, I lost my DVR Lifetime status and it took 3 months to get it back. I really don't want to go through that again!


----------



## dishrich

dmurphy said:


> ... and what's worse is that the GXCEBOT is listed as my "Primary" receiver. Last time I had to replace the Primary, I lost my DVR Lifetime status and it took 3 months to get it back. I really don't want to go through that again!


If you want to replace, DON'T do it as a "replacement" - ADD the new DVR onto your account as as ADDITIONAL unit, THEN wait about a month, THEN remove the old one. Your lifetime DVR should stay intact. I did it that way & had no problems w/my lifetime. (of course, YMMV...)


----------



## Jhon69

Being new to the HR10-250.I have noticed that when I turned off sound effects that I seem to be able scroll faster thru the guide.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Jhon69 said:


> What would be the reason not to have the DirecTivo phone line active?.
> 
> I've had my HR10-250 phone active since my activation date.


Well, there are people who don't have a phone jack near their TV. That would be one reason.

Another reason would be for people like me who have "topless" DSL. If you want to know what "topless" DSL is, it's a service similar to "naked" DSL, but has a few bells and whistles. For instance, incoming calls work, 800 numbers work, emergency numbers work, and I can call out locally for a per-minute fee, but there is absolutely NO long distance service.

Unfortunately, every time I try to get my DirecTiVos to dial out locally, it won't work, saying the phone is in use... so I'm still on old firmware and I'm not sure how I'm going to update my firmware...

~Alan


----------



## andunn27

I have Vonage and I can not get my Tivo to dial out. I have tried all the settings listed on Tivo Community for working with Tivo and it doesn't work.


----------



## Jhon69

Alan Gordon said:


> Well, there are people who don't have a phone jack near their TV. That would be one reason.
> 
> Another reason would be for people like me who have "topless" DSL. If you want to know what "topless" DSL is, it's a service similar to "naked" DSL, but has a few bells and whistles. For instance, incoming calls work, 800 numbers work, emergency numbers work, and I can call out locally for a per-minute fee, but there is absolutely NO long distance service.
> 
> Unfortunately, every time I try to get my DirecTiVos to dial out locally, it won't work, saying the phone is in use... so I'm still on old firmware and I'm not sure how I'm going to update my firmware...
> 
> ~Alan


Did you read post #32?.That may help.

Here I copied it here.

http://www.wkforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1831


----------



## Alan Gordon

Jhon69 said:


> Did you read post #32?.That may help.
> 
> Here I copied it here.
> 
> http://www.wkforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1831


My DirecTiVos have those numbers listed, it just keeps telling me the phone is busy.

It's an issue with my phone line, not TiVo. Thanks though...

~Alan


----------



## Jhon69

Alan Gordon said:


> My DirecTiVos have those numbers listed, it just keeps telling me the phone is busy.
> 
> It's an issue with my phone line, not TiVo. Thanks though...
> 
> ~Alan


U R Welcome,just wish I could have helped but if you found the problem good deal.


----------



## Matt9876

My R-10 has never made a successful call due to Voip phone system,When my TiVo stops working properly I guess I will be forced to upgrade to the HR product and loose my life time TiVo membership.


----------



## dishrich

Matt9876 said:


> My R-10 has never made a successful call due to Voip phone system


Then take it somewhere WITH a landline & make the call - NOT a biggie... 



> When my TiVo stops working properly I guess I will be forced to upgrade to the HR product and loose my life time TiVo membership.


No, the lifetime D* DVR service STILL remains on your account, whether you have Tivo's on it or not. (it's NOT a Tivo membership any longer...) As I said in my previous post, do NOT remove the Tivo from your account until AFTER you have added the HR unit on & you should have no problems.


----------



## claycruncher

upmichigan said:


> How much longer is complaining about the season pass issue going to help anybody here. Facts are Directv requires the tivo's plugged into a landline telephone and accounts that have mirrored receivers active. These rules may be ignored by you and Directv but they are the rules. *Furthermore 6.4a software has been rock solid and no issues. *The tivo killing 6.3e was a mystery and some say conspiracy to force us tivo peoples to the lemons from hell. That theory carries some weight for sure. It is like this you want to keep your tivo running until the new one comes take the update and for older receivers (non-updatable) is it not possible to do manual recordings or move on to directv's finest pos. Im sure some of the complainers are also commiting fraud by splitting accounts and are so afraid to have their unit plugged in. I feel no pain for anybody except those who have old equipment that cannot be updated period...that sucks! Moderators should really point these facts out not me but I hold back nothing. Im no fan of Directv but its getting better every day and it will be superior again in the near future. Tivo rocks and I await the day I have HD again.


If you think it is rock solid with issues check out this thread:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=396847&highlight=resume+doesn't+work

The resume function hasn't worked correctly since the release of 6.4a last June.


----------



## Richierich

BruceS said:


> If you have a receiver upgraded by DVRUPGRADE, as long as you had PTVNet installed as well and have the receiver connected to a network, you should be able to perform the upgrade using the Slicer, which is also available from DVRUPGRADE.


I have a receiver upgraded by DVRUPGRADE but it has a FLAG that will not allow Directv to update my receiver because it will wipe out the DVRUPGRADE software so if I want to upgrade my HR10-250 I will have to send it to them so that they can upgrade my software and then I will lose all of my recordings so I choose not to upgrade. I have the Release before the 6.3.e because they were having problems with it so I didn't want to upgrade anyway.

I will trade it in for a NEW MPEG-4 DIRECTIVO when the new one comes out around October 2009!!! Probably have to pay an upgrade fee but what the heck I LOVE TIVO!!! Especially if it is the Best of TiVo & Directv which alot of people doubt that it will be but we will see.


----------



## inkahauts

richierich said:


> I have a receiver upgraded by DVRUPGRADE but it has a FLAG that will not allow Directv to update my receiver because it will wipe out the DVRUPGRADE software so if I want to upgrade my HR10-250 I will have to send it to them so that they can upgrade my software and then I will lose all of my recordings so I choose not to upgrade. I have the Release before the 6.3.e because they were having problems with it so I didn't want to upgrade anyway.
> 
> I will trade it in for a NEW MPEG-4 DIRECTIVO when the new one comes out around October 2009!!! Probably have to pay an upgrade fee but what the heck I LOVE TIVO!!! Especially if it is the Best of TiVo & Directv which alot of people doubt that it will be but we will see.


Your going to be waiting a long time, and you are missing out on a LOT of hd... but as long as your happy....


----------



## Richierich

inka, I guess you didn't read my Signature but I have 2 HR21-700s each with 1 TB of space on them and another DVR, the HR20-700 with a 1 TB drive in it so I have plenty of HD!!! In fact so much HD recordings that I hardly ever have time to watch my BLURAY DVDs from Netflix.


----------



## claimjumper

Regarding HR10-250 what is the final word on the new software release and wether we really need it or not?

If we do need it then why?

If there is a new release for freezing and repeating/replaying parts of recordings and loss of response to remote control functions? Mine has been acting up and now sure if I should upgrade from 6.3e

Any idea?


----------



## litzdog911

You don't really "need" the latest 6.4a software, but it might solve those problems you're having. Check out the "HDTV DirecTV/Tivo Forum" at http://www.tivocommunity.com for more information about the 6.4a release. Very few issues have been reported with it.


----------



## claimjumper

litzdog911 said:


> You don't really "need" the latest 6.4a software, but it might solve those problems you're having.


What about the guide data format issues that are coming (or did that come already)? Do I need to upgrade from 6.3e or not?


----------



## Jhon69

claimjumper said:


> Regarding HR10-250 what is the final word on the new software release and wether we really need it or not?
> 
> If we do need it then why?
> 
> If there is a new release for freezing and repeating/replaying parts of recordings and loss of response to remote control functions? Mine has been acting up and now sure if I should upgrade from 6.3e
> 
> Any idea?


If you don't have 6.4a on the HR10-250 you can't use the DVR Scheduler to remote record on the DirecTV website.

Don't know if these additions came with 6.4a,but now I notice I can delete a program and recover it later if I want to(Delete Recording Recovery).

I have Overlap Protection on my programming recording time.

I have an Audio DRC feature setting now.


----------



## Richierich

I found out that on one of my HR10-250s I have 6.4.a so I looked and Lo & Behold I can schedule DVR Scheduling using that HR10-250. 

Still can't use the other HR10-250 because it has a Flag that prevents it from being updated.


----------



## claimjumper

So is there a guide data problem or not that will force us or did force us to go to 6.4a?

Everyone is saying 6.4a is rock solid and use it.... True ? I would deeply hate to upgrade that then find out its trouble.

What is DVR scheduler? Is that where we schedule programs from online?

Do we need 6.4a to use that? 

How is that info sent to our receiver? By sat or phone line? I'm guessing sat.


----------



## Jhon69

claimjumper said:


> So is there a guide data problem or not that will force us or did force us to go to 6.4a?
> 
> Everyone is saying 6.4a is rock solid and use it.... True ? I would deeply hate to upgrade that then find out its trouble.
> 
> What is DVR scheduler? Is that where we schedule programs from online?
> 
> Do we need 6.4a to use that?
> 
> How is that info sent to our receiver? By sat or phone line? I'm guessing sat.


Correct.DVR scheduler is the online scheduler.

Yes.You need 6.4a for the DVR scheduler.

You need the phone line to authorize 6.4a.


----------



## claimjumper

Thanks.

I meant to ask how is the scheduling done after we do it online.

I am guessing it it sent via the sat?


----------



## litzdog911

Yes, remote scheduling information is sent to your DVRs via the satellite stream.


----------



## Richierich

I actually don't use it though as I have Slingbox PRO HD and I can use Slingbox to Record Programs, delete stuff, view Live TX. etc.

I didn't have a phone line attached to Authorize my HR10-250. In fact, I was shocked that I even got the Upgrade to 6.4a and then checked to see if DVR Scheduling worked for my HR10-250s and it does. I haven't tried the HR10-250 that hasn't been upgraded to 6.4a but I'm sure it won't work but the HR10-250 is listed in the Pulldown Box for both of my HR10-250s.


----------



## claimjumper

How in the world did it get a forced upgrade without a phone line ever attached? Is that even possible?


----------



## dishrich

claimjumper said:


> How in the world did it get a forced upgrade without a phone line ever attached? Is that even possible?


I'm not sure, but I (also) swear the same thing happened on a spare Tivo I was updating as well. :eek2: 
Maybe D* figured out a way to NOW make the Tivo's update w/out the phone call, particularly since they rolled out the 24hr PPV limit on the last update, & they didn't want subs unplugging their phone lines to stop it from updating.


----------



## Richierich

I may have a phone line connected to it now because I think I split the phone line into two lines, I'll check and see.


----------



## ADent

BTW Over on the other forum 6.4a is not a 100% cure all for the season pass problems.


----------



## Richierich

I'm running 3.1.5f on one HR10-250 and 6.4a on the other one.


----------

